
Telephone Time-of-Day Service - jasonhansel
https://www.nist.gov/pml/time-and-frequency-division/services/telephone-time-day-ttds
======
joezydeco
Just an FYI that the funds for the NIST time service (including radio stations
WWV and WWVH and their associated data streams) are possibly in jepoardy for
the 2019 Federal budget:

[http://www.arrl.org/news/nist-fy-2019-budget-would-
eliminate...](http://www.arrl.org/news/nist-fy-2019-budget-would-eliminate-
wwv-and-wwvh)

------
wglb
Cool.

 _It receives about 2,000 calls per day._ Who knew?

Perhaps my favorite NIST publication has a section titled _1A Dating of Events
in the Vicinity of Leap Seconds_ at
[https://tf.nist.gov/general/pdf/1788.pdf](https://tf.nist.gov/general/pdf/1788.pdf)

~~~
classichasclass
I bet those call-ins are automated systems in this day and age that have no
network access or haven't otherwise been updated. But it still works, right?

